# LNG Instead of HFO



## jep1916 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have noticed that more and more vessels are using LNG to fuel the ME and Auxiliaries. Has any member had experience of this ? How do they bunker LNG ? 

I well remember the old Methane Princess, but that vessel tapped the gas from the cargo.

I have just read that VW have chartered in two brand new car carriers that will be fueled by LNG.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

jep1916 said:


> I have noticed that more and more vessels are using LNG to fuel the ME and Auxiliaries. Has any member had experience of this ? How do they bunker LNG ?
> 
> I well remember the old Methane Princess, but that vessel tapped the gas from the cargo.
> 
> I have just read that VW have chartered in two brand new car carriers that will be fueled by LNG.


Try http://www.lngbunkering.org/ jep..


----------



## JohnBP (Mar 27, 2008)

New regs for the engineering staff, plus certifications....


----------

